
Show HN: BuildBubbles – Podcasts with Sound Design from WordPress Articles - vasinl
https://buildbubbles.com/
======
vasinl
Hi everyone! I’m Max from BuildBubbles.

More people are blogging than ever. But at the same time, more people today
prefer to listen rather than read. So, we thought: What if bloggers could
offer a way for people to listen to their content?

Converting a written blog to a podcast involves what’s known as text-to-
speech. But text-to-speech alone cannot create podcasts that connect with
people. Good podcasts need more than a voice to tell the story: They need
music and rhythm to create an emotional impact.

That’s why we came up with BuildBubbles. It’s a web app that can help bloggers
easily make awesome podcasts without a microphone or studio equipment.

Bloggers do not even need to know how to edit the podcast. BuildBubbles
converts written blog posts into compelling podcasts with sound design! With
BuildBubbles, your blog will stand out and you’ll reach a much wider audience.

As a content provider, you spend a lot of time creating interesting content.
Make sure it reaches as many people as possible!

BuildBubbles is easy and intuitive. Just three steps and a few minutes and
it’s done! 1\. Paste a link of your WordPress blog post you’d like to convert
to a podcast 2\. Choose the BuildBubbles podcast template and voices you want
3\. Edit your podcast if you wish.

Once you’re finished, you can download it or embed it in your blog.

We currently have eight templates with ten voices (more are coming) and 100+
choices of music in our library. Our templates are versatile and can be used
for a variety of podcasts. We are planning to add more templates every week.
We will support languages other than English in the future and add more voice
selections.

Please give it a try! We’d love to hear your feedback.

------
Landmarks
Just shared this with a client, thanks for the info!

~~~
vasinl
Thanks, I'm looking forward to hearing the feedback from you guys. :)

~~~
Landmarks
Just wanted to let you know our client decided to sign up for your service.
Thanks again!

